# What a year... gonna get Select Executive...



## neroden (Oct 5, 2017)

...without travelling on the NEC even once.

I wonder if this is some kind of record. I remember reading that when they introduced Select Executive Amtrak said *only* NEC riders were getting it.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 5, 2017)

There are at least a couple of us, who do not live on the NEC, that have been Select Executive for a few years.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 5, 2017)

Just out of curiosity is this a credit card status or are you simply spending $10,000 on Amtrak each year?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 5, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Just out of curiosity is this a credit card status or are you simply spending $10,000 on Amtrak each year?


If you have the BOA AGR World Card ( Annual Fee)you don't have to spend $10,000, you get Bonsuses,other perks and 3x Points when using it on Amtrak spending.


----------



## jis (Oct 5, 2017)

neroden said:


> ...without travelling on the NEC even once.
> 
> I wonder if this is some kind of record. I remember reading that when they introduced Select Executive Amtrak said *only* NEC riders were getting it.


Unfortunately not any record. Not even close. I know at least three people who are not on the NEC, and don't travel near the NEC and have been Select-E ever since the category was created. They just spend a sh*tload of money traveling on LD trains every year, that's all it takes.



Bob Dylan said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity is this a credit card status or are you simply spending $10,000 on Amtrak each year?
> ...


The general bonus points are not TQP. They do not count towards tier status. You just get the normal 2x of Amtrak fare as TQP, like everyone else. The additional X for the World Card is bonus and not TQP. Similarly the AGR points due to other spend on the card are not TQP. I am not aware of any real card specific TQP, other than the one for charging $5000 on the card which garners some bonus TQP (1,000?) AFAIR.

Of course as always, I am open to being corrected by those who know better.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 5, 2017)

jis said:


> I am not aware of any real card specific TQP, other than the one for charging $5000 on the card which garners some bonus TQP (1,000?) AFAIR.


One can accumulate up to 4,000 TQPs if you spend enough on your AGR World Master Card, otherwise spending on the card does not generate tier qualifying points.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 5, 2017)

Years ago, when there was the 100 point minimum and before there was a Select Executive level, an AU member in southern CA got over 35K just from commuting!


----------



## jis (Oct 5, 2017)

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I am not aware of any real card specific TQP, other than the one for charging $5000 on the card which garners some bonus TQP (1,000?) AFAIR.
> ...


That is correct. That is what I was perhaps vaguely alluding to. Is it 1,000 TQP for each $5,000 spend? Or am I remembering wrong?

I remember that the United Presidential Plus (no longer available for new applicants) is 2,000 EQM equivalent for 5,000 spend with a limit of 10,000 EQM equivalent per year os something like that. EQM equivalent in this case because you can choose to convert any amount from your stash of EQMe to actual EQM in a given year, and hold onto the rest for later use. They expire after three years though. And you cannot use them to get to the 1K level. The dollar threshold is waived for the Presidential Plus holders.


----------



## neroden (Oct 5, 2017)

jis said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > ...without travelling on the NEC even once.
> ...


All right, so I'm not the only one!  I just ended up with a hell of a lot of short-notice trips west this year, through a series of accidents. (And I do have the credit card.) The ever-rising LSL roomette prices have been bringing up the spending total too -- it's still reliably more expensive to get a roomette from Syracuse to Chicago than from Chicago to the West Coast, any day of the year.


----------



## sicariis (Oct 5, 2017)

Does anyone ever get acknowledged by conductors or OBS while riding the rails for having top tier status?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 5, 2017)

sicariis said:


> Does anyone ever get acknowledged by conductors or OBS while riding the rails for having top tier status?


Yes, I have been acknowledged a few times by my sleeping car attendant. I was traveling on the Hiawatha with Shanghai and he was acknowledged by the conductor after his ticket was scanned.


----------



## wdscott (Oct 5, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> Years ago, when there was the 100 point minimum and before there was a Select Executive level, an AU member in southern CA got over 35K just from commuting!


I live in San Diego. In the 100 point minimum days I’d have exercise days with four segments. During “Double Days” total points would be 1000 per day. Easily made SE two years in a row. With SE offering the highest bonus, the points really got racked up in a few years. My girlfriend saw me off at her home station of San Luis Obispo on my way home to The Diego, she overheard the conductor say he had never seen anyone with that many AGR points (probably ~120k at that point). Funny thing is it never occurred to me that conductors could see that detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 6, 2017)

pennyk said:


> sicariis said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone ever get acknowledged by conductors or OBS while riding the rails for having top tier status?
> ...


I would imagine that the LD trains and trains like the Hiawatha Service don't see many Select Plus/Executive status folks. Simply cause I would imagine that most of the Plus and Executive members are on the NEC and West Coast. Although at the same time I can imagine that the Hiawatha Service has quite a few commuters. And a one way trip form CHI-MKE is $25. So I don't know what that would translate into in the form of a monthly pass.


----------



## BCL (Oct 6, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> Years ago, when there was the 100 point minimum and before there was a Select Executive level, an AU member in southern CA got over 35K just from commuting!


Wouldn't be that hard back then with some effort. I made Select Plus and was really only a part-time Amtrak commuter. SE would require maybe 200 minimum point segments? If someone was really intent on doing it, I remember when Capitol Corridor had a 50% weekend fare special, although I don't remember how long it was. If one was intent on achieving 400 points, it would take 50 days to reach SE. Back then I think the cheapest would have been a round-trip BKY-EMY-SFC and back for $10.50 with the discount. I did RIC-EMY-SFC round trip once and it was $12. So theoretically one could have gotten to SE for $2500 although I'm not sure there were enough days in the promotion for that. There were other promotions on Capitol Corridor. I did the multi-city segments combined with discount codes to get that. One conductor looked at my ticket and asked me if I was just doing it to collect points.


----------



## jis (Oct 6, 2017)

I just made Select this year. Select+ looks quite iffy but within the realm of stretch possibilities.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 6, 2017)

I live where the only Train is a Daily LD Texas Eagle ( one in each direction) and was Select Plus for several years, then was dropped down to Select by AGR when the New and Unimproved AGR2.0 came on the scene.

I just used the last of my AGR1.0 points on a trip to Portland for the Gathering, my first LD trip in two years!

My current TQP total is around 400 which includes the abbreviated Trip to/from Seattle during the Gathering.

I do have the Free BOA AGR MC,dropped the World Card after the first year.I mostly use my Chase Cards now which offer me Cash Back, and other perks, that are more valuable than the hard to earn TQPs on Amtrak.

I will not be riding Amtrak anymore this year. I can ride Mega Bus to Dallas,Houston or San Antonio for fares that range from $1-$5.

Also SWA and Alaska,Airlines have great deals to/from Austin, I just paid $138 to fly Nonstop PDX-AUS. AMTRAK wanted $1200+ in a Roomette!

AGR1.0 was Wonderful while it lasted!


----------



## neroden (Oct 6, 2017)

One of the reasons the numbers piled up so much for me this year is that I don't fly at *all* and I don't do long-distance drives either, so when I get invited to something on the West Coast which I can't afford to skip... ka-ching for Amtrak. On top of that, through sheer chance, my trips this year kept being on former blackout dates, so with the jacked-up points costs on those days, it seemed wiser to spend cash than points. (I'll spend my points when I'm making my more usual out-of-season trips in future years.)


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 6, 2017)

jis said:


> I just made Select this year. Select+ looks quite iffy but within the realm of stretch possibilities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


I also made Select this year (because of the credit card TQP bonus). Then because of a Select bonus program (Double TQP) at the same time as a LD round trip, I jumped to Select Plus within 2 or 3 months! Probably wont last after the current one expires in March.


----------



## jis (Oct 6, 2017)

I made Select+ last year due to a double TQP thing. No such luck this year. However, it looks like I might be in the NEC territory over Christmas break. A few Acela First Class rides should nail it, if that happens.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 10, 2017)

wdscott said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago, when there was the 100 point minimum and before there was a Select Executive level, an AU member in southern CA got over 35K just from commuting!
> ...


I've gotten this reaction on VIA...

And I'm currently sitting in jackpot-land with the AGR cards...remember, I blundered into two AGR cards (which gave me two bonuses and gives me two bites at the TQP apple;-)).


----------



## pennyk (Oct 15, 2017)

My trip on Thursday from Orlando to NYC gave me enough TQPs to put me over the top for Select Executive for next year. YAY!!!


----------



## uppereastsider (Oct 16, 2017)

I've been S+ for several years, but due to the double TQP promotion, I'm less than 600 TQPs away from Select Executive. Will be getting it by the end of the month.. i'm excited as well! First time!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats to all you Wealthy members and Corridor residents that can easily make Select + and SE, we poor slubs out in Flyover Country, where Amtrak Trains are scarce, are SOL with the New and Unimproved AGR2.0.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 16, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Congrats to all you Wealthy members and Corridor residents that can easily make Select + and SE, we poor slubs out in Flyover Country, where Amtrak Trains are scarce, are SOL with the New and Unimproved AGR2.0.


On the plus side it's really not much of a loss considering that AGR status provides no tangible benefits (other than personalized luggage tags) on most of Amtrak's nationwide network. Imagine if frequent flyer status only rewarded passengers who happened to live and commute in a couple high volume corridors. Nobody else would notice or care.


----------



## jis (Oct 16, 2017)

It surprises me that Amtrak is unable to even provide boarding priority and such simple things to Select+ and Select-E. One of the biggest immediate advantage of getting higher premier status on airlines is in boarding priority and handling of IROPS and some relief from fare class restrictions.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 16, 2017)

jis said:


> It surprises me that Amtrak is unable to even provide boarding priority and such simple things to Select+ and Select-E. One of the biggest immediate advantage of getting higher premier status on airlines is in boarding priority and handling of IROPS and some relief from fare class restrictions.


I have received boarding priority in WAS, based on my status. They may offer priortiy boarding in NYP, but I have not tried. I believe I heard an announcement the other day.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats to all you Wealthy members and Corridor residents that can easily make Select + and SE, we poor slubs out in Flyover Country, where Amtrak Trains are scarce, are SOL with the New and Unimproved AGR2.0.


----------



## Bex (Oct 16, 2017)

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > It surprises me that Amtrak is unable to even provide boarding priority and such simple things to Select+ and Select-E. One of the biggest immediate advantage of getting higher premier status on airlines is in boarding priority and handling of IROPS and some relief from fare class restrictions.
> ...


In Club Acela at NYP they announce the track numbers before they hit the board and tell you that you can assemble at the escalator for that track, so for all intents and purposes, it's priority boarding. This is literally the only reason I stretch slightly to make S+. It really beats standing and staring at the downstairs board for 20-30 minutes every week.


----------



## jis (Oct 16, 2017)

So the only places where one can get priority is at the less than a dozen places that have a lounge? WAS is different since they do have a separate boarding order for upper class and select+/E.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bex (Oct 17, 2017)

Re: the NEC, for the most part, I only board in two places, NYP and BAL. Believe me, I wish I could have priority boarding in BAL but I don't know how it would work. The train is in the station for 3-4 minutes and just about every one of those minutes is used by passengers actually physically boarding the train. They wait on the platform for the train to arrive, as they do at every other station I've passed through other than WAS, NYP, and BOS. I mean, would you hold them back in a cordoned off area on the platform? Or in the station? I can't imagine how it would work in practice at the vast majority of stations and still have trains leave on time.


----------



## neroden (Oct 23, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> On the plus side it's really not much of a loss considering that AGR status provides no tangible benefits (other than personalized luggage tags) on most of Amtrak's nationwide network. Imagine if frequent flyer status only rewarded passengers who happened to live and commute in a couple high volume corridors. Nobody else would notice or care.


Yeah, the status really provides practically nothing in my context.

I have access to the lounges anyway because I'm taking sleepers when I travel overnight, and I'm not usually arriving much in advance of boarding at a major station for a coach departure. (I did manage to use one lounge coupon, returning from NYC in coach, and the bathrooms in the Acela Lounge are certainly nicer than the main Penn Station bathrooms.)

The business class upgrade coupons are never usable because business class is always sold out (outside the NEC).

The companion coupons are only useful in coach, which doesn't apply when travelling overnight in sleeper (as I usually am when taking my girlfriend), or when travelling alone (which I usually do when going to NYC), which means I haven't figured out how to use one yet.

The coach discount coupon is for the same amount as the NARP/AAA discount so it is completely and permanently worthless unless I find someone to give it away to.

The only thing I get is the 25%/50%/100% points bonus for paid travel, which, to be fair, is nice, since the points can be redeemed. Valuing the points at 2.3 to 2.8 cents, it's a slight bonus. If we assume 2.5 cents, then it's 1.25% for Select, 2.5% for Select Plus, and 5% for Select Executive.

Oh, and at "Select Executive", automatic registration for promotions. A slight convenience, I guess.

I have suggested that they provide *some* freebie which is usable outside the NEC. Anything. Coupon for a free hot dog?

I have "coupons":

-- two companion coupons which already expired unused last week

-- two upgrades valid through tomorrow at midnight, expiring unused

-- two discount coupons valid through tomorrow at midnight, expiring unused

-- companion coupon valid through 5/12/18, likely to expire unused

-- upgrade valid through 5/12/18, likely to expire unused

-- lounge pass valid through 12/31/17, certain to expire unused (and I'd have to physically hand it off to give it to someone else)

-- two lounge passes valid through 2/28/18, almost certain to expire unused

-- lounge pass valid through 6/30/18, likely to expire unused too

Almost worthless.


----------



## jebr (Oct 23, 2017)

Amtrak could easily make the companion coupon worth it by dropping the "excluding sleeper" provision on them - sure, charge the full accommodation charge + one person, but let the companion pass waive the second rail fare. I can see why they don't want to allow upgrade coupons for sleepers, but if there was a widespread business class on all of the long-distance trains it could be more useful.


----------



## jis (Oct 23, 2017)

What Neroden says applies to me too, specially after having moved away from the NEC. Haven't had a chance to use any of the coupons anywhere outside of the NEC. Oh well.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 23, 2017)

neroden said:


> I have "coupons":-- two companion coupons which already expired unused last week
> 
> -- two upgrades valid through tomorrow at midnight, expiring unused
> 
> ...


Why don't you give these away to someone else who could use them?


----------



## neroden (Oct 30, 2017)

daybeers said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > I have "coupons":-- two companion coupons which already expired unused last week
> ...


That is, unfortunately, work.

I don't have local friends who could use them either, because they have the same location-based difficulty in using them. All the coupons are designed for the NEC. If someone here wants one of the two non-expired online passes, the companion coupon or upgrade expiring 5/12/18, I guess they could PM me (there's no way I'm going to the trouble of mailing the physical lounge passes).


----------



## uppereastsider (Oct 31, 2017)

jis said:


> It surprises me that Amtrak is unable to even provide boarding priority and such simple things to Select+ and Select-E. One of the biggest immediate advantage of getting higher premier status on airlines is in boarding priority and handling of IROPS and some relief from fare class restrictions.


They now have priority boarding in NYP.

My favorite perk is United Club access - of all the things about earning AGR status, this is what primarily drives my excitement about it. Being able to use a united club, even when not flying United, is a massive perk (as I fly over 100 flights a year, on top of around 40-50 amtrak trips a year)


----------



## jis (Oct 31, 2017)

The United Club access is indeed a great benefit for those that are not already member of United Club for other reasons, typically to get access to Star Alliance Clubs abroad. Since a significant amount of my flying is abroad to locations with no United Club, I generally maintain a United club membership via the Presidential Plus Card, which is grandfathered from Continental with additional EQM privileges attached (2,000 EQM per $5000 spend, usable in any of the subsequent three years to reach the next higher premier level, except for 1K, with the dollar amount requirement waived), and is no longer taking new subscribers.


----------

